# Help! I came home to a new foal in the pen.



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

You should call the vet to check out momma and baby to make sure everything is good. Congrats! And PLEASE post pics


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep, I'd have the vet out to check and make sure that everything went okay for the mare, and that the foal is in good health. Unfortunately, a foal can take a turn for the worse within a matter of hours. 

Now, post pictures! And is it a boy or girl? Is it standing? Walking? Nursing? How is mom looking at this point in time?

Makes you wonder if your going to have another foal from the other mare. :-?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know what you need to do for the new baby and momma, but for US, you need to post some photos, pronto.


----------



## shelbel (Mar 12, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies. The mare and filly both are looking good. Put a picutre of them in my album. http://www.horseforum.com/members/31311/album/maali-new-filly-3940/


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

>


OMG she is cute! What breed is mom?


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Considering the foal's hind legs are translucent, I'd say that's photoshopped.....


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

The mare's legs disappear as well....


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Fail lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

They are ghost horses:lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Well....Maybe it's really her mare and foal...and she just wanted a cute background or something?? lol


----------



## samg4813 (Mar 16, 2012)

wait is the photo shop things a joke haha, im no professional but it looks legit to me just bad lighting...


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Weird xD


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow all jump on the PS bandwagon why don't ya'll. I don't see the pic as being PS'd at all. Just light legs that happen to blend into the background. I can see the legs just fine...


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure what others are seeing either. I see the legs just fine.

Gorgeous gorgeous mare and adorable baby OP. Congratulations!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see PS'd... I see a gorgeous mare and an even more gorgeous foal


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can see the picture fine, legs included...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Shelbei, check the paddock for afterbirth. It may attract wild animals or wondering dogs that you don't wish to have around.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Enlarge the picture and look closely at the front legs of both horses. Doesn't mean they're not hers, but does look suspicious.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't see an issue with the picture at all. They are adorable.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It really doesn't look that suspicious, I would be a little worried about the foal in that pen with all of those dead branches and debris everywhere though..Just throwing that thought out there. I know the OP wasn't expecting a foal so there wasn't a way she could prepare for it, but I would try and get the area cleaned up really nicely.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

calicokatt - there is no photoshopping done to that picture. The mares and the foals legs are behind debris (branches, etc) that are in the fore ground. I seriously don't know what your problem is that you feel the need to jump all over a new poster for something that I personally can't even see (nor can other posters here apparently).


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I can see it as well but that's just me. The picture looks fake all around to begin with but I didn't want to jump all over the OP and accuse her of "faking" a picture, thats why I didn't say anything. But IMPO it looks fake. Am I accusing the OP and calling her a liar? Nope. Just looks fishy. That's all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> calicokatt - there is no photoshopping done to that picture. The mares and the foals legs are behind debris (branches, etc) that are in the fore ground. I seriously don't know what your problem is that you feel the need to jump all over a new poster for something that I personally can't even see (nor can other posters here apparently).


I didn't jump on anyone, but you certainly just did, thank you! Just because I think its photo shopped, doesn't mean they're not her horses, and I specifically didn't say anything to that effect... As someone else pointed out, maybe she just wanted a prettier background.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Shelbel, Happy surprise!! (s)--probably another foal on the way...
Once you clean up the enclosure, you would do these _possibly_ unregisterable foal(s) a great favor by handling them as much as the mares will let you. Although the preferred method today is imprinting, you're late on that one--this is handling all over, tapping the hooves, etc., right after birth--still most breeding farms handle their foals all over their bodies to gentle them, so that "breaking" to ride/drive isn't as scary later on.
Watch your mares bc some are very protective. One reason that I had considered breeding MY mare (won't do it now for other reasons) was bc the previous owner/breeder told me I could handle her foal. (She foaled 4x.) ANY time spent handling and training the foals will benefit them. You DON'T have to be an expert.
Clinton Anderson, Julie Goodnight and many others have DVD's online to buy to give you advice and instructions to help.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

IMO if it wasn't real she would have posted the picture right off the bat and not when people asked for it. The OP's original post was asking for help in a certain situation with no concern of pictures....even if it was photo shopped WHO CARES! Give the woman her advice and move. On.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Very well said redape..


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

redape instead of posting a snarky remark (when, by the way none of us were accusing her or being rude reguarding the picture) which has nothing to do with her OP either, why dont you post some helpful advice...?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would be more concerned about the paddock than anything, since there is alot of 'stuff' the foal could get caught on. My main goal, would be clearing a specific area for mare and foal, so neither can get caught up, and putting them in that area, so you can safely work with both; the area they are currently in, while...ummm, picturesque, is very unsafe.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Fail lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This wasn't accusing and rude to the OP?? And what helpful advice did you post?? If you want to point a finger at someone at least have done the right thing yourself...Come on now, who is being a hypocrite?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> This wasn't accusing and rude to the OP?? And what helpful advice did you post?? If you want to point a finger at someone at least have done the right thing yourself.


It was actually directed to whoever posted above me about it, as a joke...
Try not jumping down my throat first, thanks.
And if you guys see nothing wrong with the picture, even if it IS real thats a bit asinine.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No one said they didn't see anything wrong with the picture. Quite to the contrary people pointed out what should be one. We also pointed out that it is NOT PS'd. It is a picture that looks to have been taken about dusk or dawn which has a tendency to soften everything. Sorry but the rude remark was immediately jumping in and telling the OP their picture was Photoshopped. The conversation devolved from there.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

The 'fail' comment was directed to whoever posted above me about it. Not directly at the OP. Which i still dont find rude to the OP just a comment said jokingly,, which apparenty no one took that way.
And in no way did I just jump on the band wagon and accuse the OP of photoshopping a stupid picture. I said I *think* it is and it looks fishy. But who cares, right? 
I still believe the pic was photoshopped but, that's just me. Nor was the thread made for us to argue over it which is why I'm not even gonna bother anymore..

To the OP hope your foal is happy and safe...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I think I know what y'all are looking at to think that the image is photoshopped. It looks as if the foal's legs are see-through, where you can see a branch/log behind the foal, through the foal's legs. If you look closely, though, that would actually be a flower bunch from the plant in the front of the picture. It's just amazingly lined up with the branch in the background, making it look as if it IS the branch. Atleast, that's what I think. 

As for the OP, how is the mare treating you? Will she let you go near the foal, or is she very protective?


----------



## hlygrl (Jan 3, 2011)

Congrats on the new foal and please let us see more


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm sorry for starting an argument, and it really doesn't matter if it was photo shopped or not.... Mare and foal are lovely, and look fantastic.
Kathy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> redape instead of posting a snarky remark (when, by the way none of us were accusing her or being rude reguarding the picture) which has nothing to do with her OP either, why dont you post some helpful advice...?


Thanks for the lovely suggestion cowgirl boots, but I know nothing about the care of a newborn foal. Therefore I'd not be of much help here. I clicked on this link in hopes to learn, but instead saw a bunch of unnecessary junk that a monkey could care less about. I have the right to throw in my 2 cents just like you had the right to point out something so irrelevant to the original posting. Since you offered me some advice, I will return the favor. Maybe you should think before you post. Do everyone a favor and try it sometime.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

OP- would love to see more pics of baby and mother! How is the foal doing today? Do you have any pics of your other mare that might possibly be pregnant?


----------



## shelbel (Mar 12, 2012)

*I slept well...*

I slept well last night knowing that my photo was a greater concern than the health of my mare and new filly. I'm posting a couple more pictures to confirm that my horses do indead have legs. And anybody that really thinks I photoshopped in a dead pine tree, I would be happy to send you a picture of the pine tree so you can use it for your photoshopping. 

Thanks to everyone that gave some advice. Mom and filly are doing great and we are set up with a foaling kit for our second mare.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

So glad to know your little one and momma are well. Good luck with your other mare!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Just perused you new pics...your mare is stunning and that foal is SO cute! Do you have any idea of who the sire could be?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG what a nice surprise. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous.

More picts please :0)


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous foal! Congrats!! More pictures please!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know if you've named her yet but her blaze looks like a really cool tornado...I like the name Cyclone She's beautiful and if the other mare is pregnant...I can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Now lets all jump on you, point fingers, and cause drama! yay! 


I think they're both soooo cute


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. Now lets all jump on you, point fingers, and cause drama! yay!
> 
> 
> I think they're both soooo cute


 
Let's NOT! The drama can be left behind like so much unwanted baggage.

And, so called "popcorn" posts like that "fail , lol" are not good exactly because they are so open to interpretation as to what and whom they refer.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

The baby is adorable! Good luck with your other mare, if she is indeed pregnant. Momma seems to be doing a fine job!


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

They are both beautiful congrats and good luck with the next one. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

The picture of baby peeking out from underneath mama's belly is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

What a nice surprise!!! If you haven't all ready, yes call a vet and get mom and baby checked out. They can also check the other mare to see if she is expecting too.

You were lucky to have it go smoothly and come home to a gorgeous baby, but if the other mare is due it's always better to be prepared incase the worst happens...I am the person the worst always happens too!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

shelbel said:


> I slept well last night knowing that my photo was a greater concern than the health of my mare and new filly. I'm posting a couple more pictures to confirm that my horses do indead have legs. And anybody that really thinks I photoshopped in a dead pine tree, I would be happy to send you a picture of the pine tree so you can use it for your photoshopping.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that gave some advice. Mom and filly are doing great and we are set up with a foaling kit for our second mare.


Shelbel, welcome to the forum!! And, may I say, I love your sense of humor in this situation. You have taken a rough situation and made appropriate fun of it. Thanks for being a better sport than many here!!


More photos please! How lucky that you got such an attractive foal there. A true two for one special.:wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

My mares always foal in the open and mares usually do not need any assistance. Since you did not find the afterbirth and it is too late to have a vet check it I wouldn't worry about it. The vet can look at it and see if the mare retained any.
As for imprinting a foal I have never done it mainly because they tend to foal after the last check at night and before the first one in the morning. lol I do handle the foal daily and rub all over its body ears etc for the first week or so. feeding the mare while you do this distracts her
The vet should come out and give the foal its first shots around 4 days old. Other than that I let them be horses and keep things as natural as possible. Good Luck Shalom


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Please do share some new pics, you have a cute filly and beautiful mare!!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree about getting the babies first shots. I give my own. And my vet has me give a tetnaus (sp?) at a week. Then an EWT at 3 months. And you have missed the imprinting point, but the more you do everyday the better. Mine get a leather foal halter as soon as it will fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's probably tetanus ANTITOXIN which gives about 14 days of antibody coverage, accompanied by tetanus TOXOID, a dead virus, which forces the horse to produce their own antibodies. =D 
EWT is, I believe, encephylitis (sleeping sickness) Western strain + tentanus toxoid.
I used to buy and give my own shots, but my Vet is cheaper, so I only keep antitoxin in my fridge for emergencies.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

What a gorgeous mamma and baby. Mamma looks proud.
I was once in the same situation as you. One morning, there was a newborn in the courtyard. I remember calling the vet and asking what to do. He said in his usual surly way: "Mares have foals all the time. It's the most natural thing in the world. Why would you want to do anything and mess with nature". Thanks for you help, dude. Then i got the owner of the local stud-farm over, and she said all she usually does is get rid of the afterbirth (which we never found) and make sure that both mamma and baby are eating and drinking well and not showing any signs of distress. She then recommended just checking on them frequently the first few weeks and being very observant of any changes in either one - any change towards anything seeming off, call the vet.
That may not be much I know, but the advice came from someone with many many years of foaling experience.
I don't know if it was correct or not, but I spent lots of time touching the new foal and playing with it, mainly because it was impossible to resist. Turned out to be a very trusting, friendly horse.
If you get a second foal, be sure to post pics of the two foals playing - nothing cuter.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Freia I'm with your vet. Why fool with nature when you don't really have to.
I know lots of people that lose a lot of sleep and worry themselves to death about the foal arriving and them not being there. Just in case.
Or they move out to the barn and sleep with the horses. Usually they sleep right through the birth.
I am reluctant to imprint a foal. i think leaving that mare and foal alone for at least a few hours to form a bond is very important and since I have yet to have the opprpotunity to imprint I am satisfied to imprint at a later time. It works very well here with I think the same results. Shalom


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

Why? Because nature is an imperfect creature. Sorry but I just had a mare that needed assistance and if I hadn't been present from the very start and actively working on getting her help, I would have not only lost the foal but her also. Just because it "usually" goes right doesn't mean it always does. 

I have the deceased foal, recovering mare and all the big vet bills to prove it can go very very wrong. I'm just thankful I was there to do all I could and help her as much as I could on my own... Yes it would have been a wonderful surprise to walk and find her with her baby...but I can't imagine the horror of finding her 8 hours later or more of struggling to give birth when it wasn't naturally going to happen. My horses mean more to me than taking that gamble.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That little foal is gorgeous!! Im not going to give advice as others already have 

But I hope you and the mare and foal all the best and hope that he/she will grow up to be nice and strong 

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Big I disagree. Nature is not an imperfect creature. I find nature to be right 100% of the time.
Since you assited the mare from start to finish and still lost the faol this tells me that there was nothing you could do to prevent the loss.
What did the vet say the problem was?
In the 30 years that I have bred horses I have lost 2 foals. I have had 4 mares that needed assistance. I and the hands that work here Jesus and Miguel check the mares every four hours. If one is looking very close we check every 2 hours. Mares can delay the birth and even halt it if disturbed. After a mares water breaks you have 45 minutes to and hour to safely have a foal . Longer than that you may have problems.
Vets do not consider foaling an emergency. One that last longer than a couple of hours may well be.
Most people do not have the knowledge to assist a mare. They may in fact do more harm than good. Shalom


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

So you do check your mares regularly....your original statement said it was fine to not worry and just let them be. It kind of mocked people that check and lose sleep. Sorry but I will disagree that it's fine to just go ahead and live your day when you have a mare close to foaling. Your last post outlines the reasons you should check and be aware of what is happening. 

A standard foaling is not an emergency...but if it doesn't go per plan, it can become one in a hurry. If you are not there or at least aware of what is going on the result can be tragic. Within an hour of me are several vet Clinics that have stalls for mares that are due so you can bring your mare and leave her to be monitored and foaled out. So to statement that vets don't want to be bothered with a standard foaling doesn't wash.

I just see alot of advice that a novice can take as "bible" that is leading in a bad direction. Example: can't find the placenta, meh, don't worry it's fine. A retained placenta is one of the leading foaling concerns...if you don't know for certain it is passed a vet should be called to verify it was. Otherwise perfect nature might give your horse toxic blood that will kill a mare in a day and leave your foal an orphan. 

What happened with my mare? Well the theory that nature won't let a baby grow too big to be born can be tossed out the door. A normal foal is in the 100# range. A standard draft is around 125....this foal was 149#. She was in the normal foaling range at 253 days. Dam and sire were of similar build and within 2" of each other heightwise, and it wasn't her first foal. It's head was malpresented and I couldn't get it pulled into position due to the limited space with a head that size. Since it was born in the day, all the local vets were out on calls and couldn't get there to assist immediately. I eventually got both a vet and a trailer we hauled her to a top equine vet school where the foal was cut out in pieces since it had died hours before. The mare was in ICU for 3 days waiting for the placenta to pass. Thanks to vets and some pretty amazing intervention, my mare is alive, in perfect health and able to do it again someday if we so choose. (and trust me if I ever think of this again, she will foal in a clinic under watch.) 

And the statement that since I was there and couldn't fix it means it was meant to be is crap. By that theory it was meant to be that my mare should have died slowly and painfully with a foal stuck in her birth canal. We have vets and doctors and all sorts of knowledge at our disposal because the rest of the world realizes that nature isn't perfect and needs intervention as needed. 

I hope no one ever has to go through what I did that day and watch what I had to watch. It ranks in the top bad days I've had...and I've had some doozies. But burying your head in the sand to the fact that it does occur is dangerous to the animals we are watching over. 90 percent of the time it is just fine...but you'd better be ready for the 10 percent is what I'm saying. No need to be an alarmist, but best to be a realist and prepare for the worst.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Big Black Crow said:


> So you do check your mares regularly....your original statement said it was fine to not worry and just let them be. It kind of mocked people that check and lose sleep. Sorry but I will disagree that it's fine to just go ahead and live your day when you have a mare close to foaling. Your last post outlines the reasons you should check and be aware of what is happening.
> 
> A standard foaling is not an emergency...but if it doesn't go per plan, it can become one in a hurry. If you are not there or at least aware of what is going on the result can be tragic. Within an hour of me are several vet Clinics that have stalls for mares that are due so you can bring your mare and leave her to be monitored and foaled out. So to statement that vets don't want to be bothered with a standard foaling doesn't wash.
> 
> ...



So sorry you had to go through that ordeal Crow. Glad your mare survived and is doing well.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry you lost the foal Crow and it's a good thing that you were there for her, It's very hard to loose a mare and/or foal. Most deliveries go just fine without any assistance needed. Most of my mares won't let me watch them deliver as soon as I go in the house to use the restroom or something like that they deliver, I have only had to assist one maiden mare and it was just a small downward tug and the foal delivered. When things go bad they go bad quick and time is of the essence, but not everyone is within a few minutes of a vet, so we learn how to do things ourselves, and let nature take it's course. All the would of and could of doesn't change destiny. If it's meant to be it will, if not it won't.


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

It was an hour and a half trailer ride over 70 miles away...not a "few minutes".


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> I and the hands that work here Jesus and Miguel check the mares every four hours.


I don't know about Miguel but I've heard that with Jesus all things are possible!!


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Big Black Crow said:


> So you do check your mares regularly....your original statement said it was fine to not worry and just let them be. It kind of mocked people that check and lose sleep. Sorry but I will disagree that it's fine to just go ahead and live your day when you have a mare close to foaling. Your last post outlines the reasons you should check and be aware of what is happening.
> 
> A standard foaling is not an emergency...but if it doesn't go per plan, it can become one in a hurry. If you are not there or at least aware of what is going on the result can be tragic. Within an hour of me are several vet Clinics that have stalls for mares that are due so you can bring your mare and leave her to be monitored and foaled out. So to statement that vets don't want to be bothered with a standard foaling doesn't wash.
> 
> ...


This^.........I believe no foaling should be unattended.

My one and only experience was similar a big foal, maiden mare, couldn't get foal out.......took over 45 minutes of pulling.....eventually my husband and son gave one last pull and there she was......she did survive but it was touch and go as she was deprived of some oxygen....so was considered a dummy foal. At 7 she is big, beautiful and healthy.......if we hadn't been there we would likely have lost both of them.

In my opinion too many people take foaling too lightly.......and say what will be will be........to me that's just an excuse not to put the time in.

Super Nova


----------



## onemoretime0580 (Mar 11, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Big I disagree. Nature is not an imperfect creature. I find nature to be right 100% of the time.
> Since you assited the mare from start to finish and still lost the faol this tells me that there was nothing you could do to prevent the loss.
> What did the vet say the problem was?
> In the 30 years that I have bred horses I have lost 2 foals. I have had 4 mares that needed assistance. I and the hands that work here Jesus and Miguel check the mares every four hours. If one is looking very close we check every 2 hours. Mares can delay the birth and even halt it if disturbed. After a mares water breaks you have 45 minutes to and hour to safely have a foal . Longer than that you may have problems.
> ...


I very much feel if you are the Caretaker owner of a horse and you chose to breed that horse you should be responsible enough too make sure that mare has care when she needs it. Not attending a foaling or going to sleep to let nature take its course seems very irresponsible to me. And yes you are right sometimes nothing can be done and most of the time everything goes fine. But what about all things that can go wrong and if you are knowledgable and THERE can be fixed in about 30 seconds and then everything is fine, or you can mis it and something as simple as a red bag will kill them both. That seems irresponsible and inmature to me and if you arent gonna take care of something that wouldnt have happened if you didnt facilitate it than you shouldnt breed your horse. I missed 1 foaling and have lost 1 baby, big baby and retained placenta vet said if we would have been present we could have more than likely saved baby. Also you only have 20 min to deliver a foal before they start losing oxygen. Furthermore I personally check afterr the water breaks to make sure baby is presenting normally because once that mare starts pushing they will wedge that baby and then its even harder to correct the situation. Yes some people do more harm than good but that doesnt mean we should all breed and then just hope for the best, your telling people its ok Its not, breed your mare and become as knowledgable as you can. Read, learn talk to vets that specialize in babies. Or care enough about your horse not to breed. how many little things do you think probably go wrong that the doctor takes care of for us when we give birth they probably dont even tell you about, but at least they were ther. 
Sorry this is something I feel very strongly about, if your not willing to put in the time dont breed your mare.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, guys, chillax a little bit. It's not like the OP knew the foal was coming and purposefully just decided to ignore when the birth came. Not everyone has the capabilities to watch every second of every day. When we brought home a pregnant Belgian mare, we had no idea when she was due. I stressed and worried and fretted over it every second and checked on her 10 or 12 times a night. I still missed the birth because I was out of town at my job. We had no way of knowing whether she would foal a week after we brought her home or whether it would be another month. It turned out being almost 3 months and she never showed any real signs of getting close either. Just woke up to a call one morning from my Dad that said "congrats, you have a colt" :?.


Now, all that being said. OP, I am sorry for the ridiculous and childish posts that were prevalent in the first part of this thread. Not all of us are like that...really, so I hope that didn't run you off. I would love to see some more pictures of your beautiful pair and I hope to get the chance to watch the foal grow up.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This work computer doesn't always show uploaded photos for some reason. The only one I was able to see was the original "Photo Shopped" picture that is adorable. I saw some pretty good advice mixed in with the appropriate oohs and ahhs. I started at the beginning of the thread and flipped through, about the third or fourth page I skimmed so I may have missed if you had the vet out or not?

I think you mentioned there could be a second foal on the way so I wanted to mention a few key points:

The foal should be born w/in an hour of the water breaking. (If you are around to notice that). If labor progresses for a half hour or so after the water breask you'll need to call the vet.

The foal should be standing w/in 2 hours of birth and nursing by 3, the mare should have passed the placenta by about 3 hours after delivery. If these things are happening... You need a vet.

Usually you'll want to have the vet out w/in 24 hours to check colostrium etc.

Good luck.


**MODERATOR NOTE**
If you feel that a thread, post, participant, etc. is innapropriate or shady, use the report post feature or the talk to the team section. Do not attack or accuse a member within a post unless you feel the comment or advice could be dangerous to other people. (do not respond with rudeness under any circumstances).
**END MODERATOR NOTE**


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Now, all that being said. OP, I am sorry for the ridiculous and childish posts that were prevalent in the first part of this thread. Not all of us are like that...really, so I hope that didn't run you off. I would love to see some more pictures of your beautiful pair and I hope to get the chance to watch the foal grow up.


 
I agree! I've had several mares at a time and I've only seen one mare foal in my entire life. They don't seem to want you watching them. Sometimes bad things happen and you should do what you can to prevent them but since 99% of horses can foal with no problem I never saw the necessity in checking the mares at night. Hank Wisecamp raised some of the best Quarter Horses and Paints that have ever been foaled and just before he died he was interviewed and he said he'd only seen a half dozen mares foal in his life. This from a man that raised hundreds of high dollar horses.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What a STUNNINGLY gorgeous mare. With an equally adorable filly. Have fun with them .


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I wonder if it's a "Murphy's Law" thing. Everybody's had or heard a story of, "I came home and found a foal." I heard one recently about mare and baby doing well, but she foaled out in a muddy pen...and (of course), "We didn't know we had bought a pregnant mare."
I finally decided against breeding my excellent mare bc I have become so attached to her that I couldn't stand losing her, or her foal. Maybe the personal thing makes it so emotional.
My best to the OP. My hugs and prayers for those who have lost foals and/or their mares. =D


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I just want to hug 'em and kiss 'em and squeeze 'em  Especially the mama, she 's cute (baby is too)!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

They are both grogeous! what a lovely surprise


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Big Black Crow said:


> It was an hour and a half trailer ride over 70 miles away...not a "few minutes".


That's like me that's why I learned how to do things myself, vets don't like coming out to my neck of the woods, on none scheduled days, if they do they charge you $200 ranch call and don't show up for several hours.


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

Well a fetonomy isn't exactly a do it yourself procedure. Trust me I wish this had only cost 200 bucks...... 

The only do it yourself procedure would have been to figure out a way to kill the horse myself since I don't own a gun to shoot her. I opted to use other resources. I don't regret my choice but I do find it annoying that I have to defend saving my mare instead of letting "destiny" take over. We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you have the right tools and a strong stomach you can cut a fetus out by yourself. I've cut calves out before and while it was probably the nastiest thing I've done it wasn't hard.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

^^No one is asking you to defend your decision to save your mare, 
I would have done the same thing and I agree that's not a do it at home job.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I do not understand the hosstility voiced by certain posters.
I mocked no one and do not feel the need to defend my posts.
I have bred horses for over 30 years at a rate of 4-5 a year. My lack of foaling problems and ability to avoid complicated births are due to followin the advice and examples of many long term breeders and Vets. My ability to avoid such problems proves it a success.
I have tens of thousnds of dollars invested in the mares that I own. Even more in my stallion.
I will breed and operate my program as I choose you are free to do the same.
The loss of your foal is still very emotional but there was nothing that you could do to prevent it. Thankfully you saved your mare. For this you should be grateful and so am I. Good luck in the future. Shalom


----------



## Big Black Crow (Feb 29, 2012)

No hostility at you...but you did originally say there was no need to lose sleep or check or sleep in the barn...then you clarified by stating you or your grooms check every two hours. 

You asked what went wrong...I told you. My point is you have to be prepared to make some tough choices sometimes and that trusting in nature to take care of it isn't always a good option. 

I never asked you to defend yourself. You stated your point, I stated mine. I'm being told that I should have let nature take it's course...I disagree. 

Don't take things so personal. If I was going to be hostile, there would be no doubt in anyones mind and I would have been banned by now....

Agree to disagree. It's a saver of many situations.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Just to make sure that I haven't given misleading info to the OP. My vet's attitude of don't mess with nature, was based on a situation where the foal was already born, up, feeding, and doing well. I brought up his attitude on this because you are in the same circumstances. The foal's already born. You can't turn back time and be there for the birth at this point. My vet's attitude towards a mare that is expected to deliver was a bit different (thought still pretty laid-back "observe and call me if it doesn't look right"). However, if your other mare is in foal, you can be better prepared, and it sounds as though you are.
Nor did I mean to be casual about not finding the afterbirth. Yes, if the horse were in a stall or paddock, and we couldn't find it, we'd start getting worried. Since she was free on 240 acres, along with a menagerie of wildlife to gladly clean up after her, it seemed a bit futile to keep looking for it. Nature will clean up very quickly. It sounded as though your horse was out where nature easily could have cleaned up and finding the afterbirth might be impossible as well.
Enjoy your little furbaby!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Most mares will eat the afterbirth. It's good for them and contains Oxytocin which helps with milk production. I don't recommend you watch while she eats it though.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

^^I've never seen one of my mares eat their after birth my dogs and cats yes but not my horses.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

BGC I assure you that I took nothing personal.
I also did not state that your way is wrong. I used the example of a few of my friends that keep a constant vigil and that have moved into the barn in order to witness the birth and assist if necessary. they have fallen asleep and mised the birth completely.
If I stalled my horses and/or foun d the afterbirth I do examine it or take it to the vet. How ever my mares foal in pastures of from 20-50 acres. They instinctivley move a distance from the birth place after the foal can stand.
With 70 head of cows their calves, yearlings and bulls plus 26 horses. Jesus Miguel and I have our hands full. We keep things as natural and as simple as possible and it works well.
Keeping the horses in pastures 24/7 has its advantages. I have never had a horse colic, few issues with lameness, and very few problems foaling. This works for me and I see no reason to mess with success.
What is the prognosis on the mares recovery and will she be able to breed again?
Once again good luck. There is nothing wrong with a good debate. Shalom


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

shelbel said:


> Thanks for the replies. The mare and filly both are looking good. Put a picutre of them in my album. http://www.horseforum.com/members/31311/album/maali-new-filly-3940/


You guys are so lucky to have such a beautiful mare and foal.
The best of luck don't let someone's post dampen your new gift.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd love to see more pictures! I saw the post where the OP said she was posting more pictures and people commenting on them, but never found more pictures? Glad everything has gone well with the gorgeous mare and foal


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dana, she posted a couple more pictures in her album on her profile.
http://www.horseforum.com/members/31311/album/maali-new-filly-3940/

Unfortunately, though, I suspect that the OP was turned off by the earlier bashing regarding the believed photoshopping of the original picture. He/she has not logged back on since the 20th :-(.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

danastark said:


> I'd love to see more pictures! I saw the post where the OP said she was posting more pictures and people commenting on them, but never found more pictures? Glad everything has gone well with the gorgeous mare and foal


There are 3 pictures in her album and I think the OP posted a link earlier to that album.

Of course, 3 pictures are simply not enough of the pretty pair! *cough*hint*cough* OP!


----------

